

Show HN: Hacker News Made Visual, and Summarized  - drakaal
http://plexidigest.com/hackernews

======
drakaal
Plexi is an NLP engine that does summarization as just one of its tricks. We
are also using image processing to detect objects in the pictures so we can
make the preview images uniform. (if a story doesn't have an opengraph image
you don't get a preview [copyright reasons])

We have our own solution to "Readability", our own sentence segmentation
solution, our own summarization technology, and if you use the find related
you can see how we apply this to search as well.

Shortly we will have a SIRI/Cortana competitor (the beta is out for Windows
Phone, and Android is coming soon)

Our company plans to compete in the first Xprize for giving a TED presentation
generated by AI.

-Brandon Wirtz CTO Plexi

